# vet on way to calais from St Tropez



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

hi all looking for a vet a day away from the tunnel to
save me waiting the 24hr period at calais up to 400 miles away
is fine it for two dogs tick & flea treatment


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We stay at Forest View at Le Esperance near Ramelade, this is an english owned site which is around 230 miles from Calais. We use the vet in the town, usually on a Thursday afternoon and then travel to Calais on Fiday ready for a Saturday morning ferry.
You will find Forest View on this site somewhere, there is easy parking outside the vets door and a small supermarket near by.
As the site is open all year we have stayed on the way down and back when travelling to Spain in winter.


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We travel via the tunnel and use the vets at Forges Les Eaux. I think the vets name is Patrick. 

If you look on the forum under the PETS section you will see lots of information on vets around the Calais area.

There is an aire at Forges but although it may be open the electric and water may not be available. It is a nice little place.

Chris


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

This summer we used the vet at Joinville.

This was the cheapest in a long while being €20+ (forget now how much exactly).

The bonus is the Aire d' Services nearby at the canal and Super U opposite the vets and Lidl also near the Aires.

We saw a lady vet who was very nice. They did have a new scanner which our dogs chip didn't register (but then her microchip is a few years old) but was ok with the Eurotunnel scanner. ( we have never had this problem anywhere else but lady vet said it was a new scanner).

Guess this is something to be aware of and hope all the ports/tunnel don't start investing in new scanners or at least have some older scanners for those of us with dogs microchipped at the start of the Pets Passport Scheme. Otherwise we might have to invest in a scanner to take along with us.

Back to the subject, it is an easy drive to Calais from here.


----------

